# What do the knowledgeble folks think? (saw advice)



## muleskinner (Sep 24, 2011)

I don't think it's possible to know less about scrollsaws than I do. The only thing I know is that one would be handy once in a while. I'm not planning any fancy fretwork or ornate decorative pieces, just something that allows a little more finesse than my Black & Decker sabre saw when it comes to cutting openings and basic shapes.

Is this Craftsman model #315.216260 an adequate saw for a beginner? Would it be capable of work beyond what I now plan? Or would it be a waste of $40?
http://seattle.craigslist.org/kit/tls/3695648367.html










Thanks.


----------



## madts (Dec 30, 2011)

I have no idea. This is at your best.


----------



## jerrells (Jul 3, 2010)

WELL, first of all does it work and have tried cutting wood with it? Does the blower tube work? IF so far you have answered YES then I think we are on track. It looks clean and unused. Your alternative is that new ones are priced around $100. I would offer less first. I would see if they will throw in something FREE. I think that I see the blades clear enough to tell they are plain end. I was given one that had pin ends with and plain end adapter - did not ever work well. Finally, if you really have a need for it and will use it, YES I would pay that price.


----------



## johnstoneb (Jun 14, 2012)

I think it's a good price. Always offer less to begin with. I spent a little over a $100 for a new skil that looks a lot like the craftsman. It is doing what I want. If it runs I don't think you can go wrong.


----------

